# WUHAN | Gemdale Hankou Fenghui | 199m | 60 fl | 161m | 33 fl | 159m | 33 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





金地·汉口峯汇 ｜160.9米33层 158.7米33层（办公）| 198.8米60层（住宅）｜在建 - 武汉建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


金地·汉口峯汇 ｜160.9米33层 158.7米33层（办公）| 198.8米60层（住宅）｜在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by mas1back 














































16/02/22 by 1100aaa


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/06/22 by ricky929


----------

